
Google’s internal message boards are not ‘free-for-all’ anymore - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/googles-internal-message-boards-are-not-free-for-all-anymore/
======
slededit
Microsoft had an older e-mail implementation with their DLs (short for
discussion lists). They exist for all manner of topics from where to find free
food to finance, liesure and even politics. While I have seen them get heated
or controversial its extremely rare.

My view is Google blurred the lines between work and leisure too much which
encouraged behavior not tolerated at most companies. However internal
discussion boards are still great. The "Internz" mailing list did frequently
have these sorts of problems but that was largely because of the general
inexperience of interns.

~~~
Daishiman
Because Valley culture has promoted that people basically work and live in the
same place, actually being professional means missing out on a necessary
component for progressing within organizations.

As these companies grow and populations become less homogenous and there's a
higher certainty of meeting immature people or people with non-mainstream
ideas, the probability of conflict increases.

Honestly, I'm glad that these companies are realizing that part of being a
professional adult means knowing when's the right time to keep distance
between your personal views and your job. It's also a big barrier that
prevents diversity.

------
jaxb
rewinding 20 years back...
[https://www.jwz.org/gruntle/rbarip.html](https://www.jwz.org/gruntle/rbarip.html)

